# Pioneer VSX-56TXi receiver



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Selling my old receiver, but I have no idea what its worth. Anyone care to shed some light for me?

Its a Pioneer VSX-56TXi receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The VSX-56 is a stone cold classic. Unfortunately, as it lacks HDMI, I am afraid you are only going to get pennies on the dollar. I would guesstimate around 5-600 Dollars and it will probably take a while to sell.

I owned a VSX-49txi and sold it right before HDMI became the most essential thing to most buyers. Though I loved it and the Build Quality was as good as it gets for an AVR, I got back around 1500 Dollars and that was 4 years ago.

Given how special it is, you might just want to hold on to it and use it for another setup.
Sadly, pre HDMI Gear is just getting.destroyed in the Marketplace. I suppose much of it depends on how much you have invested in it. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The VSX-56 is a stone cold classic. Unfortunately, as it lacks HDMI, I am afraid you are only going to get pennies on the dollar. I would guesstimate around 5-600 Dollars and it will probably take a while to sell.
> 
> I owned a VSX-49txi and sold it right before HDMI became the most essential thing to most buyers. Though I loved it and the Build Quality was as good as it gets for an AVR, I got back around 1500 Dollars and that was 4 years ago.
> ...


Yeh I figured as much. So would you think $500 plus a set of Nuance towers would be a decent price to ask?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose that would be a fair deal. I am not so sure about Fluance Towers. In my experience, if it looks far too good to be true, it is rare that it is indeed true. However, I must say the 5 Channel Package for 200 Dollars has gotten some good Reviews both by Users and Cnet.

However, there have also been some bad experiences with Fluance as well when it comes to selling mismatched Speaker Packages and other things. Given the price, something has to give for them to be profitable when you are talking about 5 rather large speakers for less than what the overwhelming majority of Speaker Manufacturers charge for a Entry Level pair of Speakers.

Actually, I was getting the VSX-59txi confused with the VSX-56txi. The 59txi was based off the VSX-47/49 and weighed over 70 Pounds and was well over 5000 Dollars. The 56txi was a far less expensive AVR and if you can get 500 Dollars and any pair of Speakers, I would jump all over it. Sorry about that. It has been quite a few years since these AVR's were new and I got the Models confused.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

